# Stockholm!



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Just some pictures from around the city! 
I'll try to update this thread on a regular basis!

Well known spots but perhaps also some not so well known areas of Stockholm, at least from a tourist point of view! At least that is what I imagine!

I am no photographer (at all) so the focus of this hread is the city and not my lack of knowledge when it comes to taking photos! 

The first picture I took was of a house on Kungsholmen that I really liked and then these first pictures of mine just follows a short distance of my walk through the city today. 

*Kungsholmen*

Most of them from a distance, only the first four are taken at Kungsholmen.




































































































*Karlberg*



















*Kungsholmen again*









































































And to finnish this post of just three pictures from under St:Eriksbron which is very often used in movies, Tv-series and even commercials when Stockholm needs a "dangerous" location or something  :


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice ones mate..


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Thanks! 

---

My beloved Birkastan, used to live there and I absolutely loved it!
Why the heck did I move? :nuts:

*Birkastan*


----------



## nordisk celt83 (Dec 2, 2008)

Agh Stockholm, I just love it. Nice to see the bits away from Gamla Stan too. I'll have to make a return visit in the not too distant future!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thank you for this thread of this fantastic, lovely city. Your pictures are also good - they show cityscape very well.


----------



## mjoks007 (Aug 23, 2008)

nordisk celt83 said:


> Agh Stockholm, I just love it. Nice to see the bits away from Gamla Stan too.


Agree 

Nice pictures


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Cool new ones - looks like a very pleasent hood.. ( I love bright coloured buildings  )


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks to you all!

About the bright coloured buildings!

I had a friend from Paris over in Stockholm a few years ago and all he said when he saw the coloured buildings was (in english with broken french that is)
- oh we don't have this in Paris! 

Still don't know if it was a good or a bad thing though!


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice pictures 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Atlas*

The very cosy Atlas area on the other side of St Eriksgatan from Birkastan.


----------



## joamox (Aug 5, 2006)

Boscorelli said:


>


What are these towers, and when were they built?

Very nice Birkastan, shows how high density and green suburbia feeling can be combined. Built in the 1910s, 20s?


----------



## wolkenkrabber (Nov 21, 2003)

i've always loved this building! i always take an extra glance at it when i pass it!

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7031/birkastan016.jpg


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

joamox said:


> What are these towers, and when were they built?
> 
> Very nice Birkastan, shows how high density and green suburbia feeling can be combined. Built in the 1910s, 20s?


The green one to the left is Sportpalatset and the one the right is S.t Erikspalatset (It's red)

*Sportpalatset *was built between 1929-1930 after drawings by architect Jean Sigfrid Adrians. 
The house was built for different sports, it had a swimmingpool, tenniscourt and a gymnastics hall.
The whole complex was opened in 1934, it then also had a cinema and a resturant. All that ended already 1956.
But Sportpalatset is perhaps most well known for the location of the Polar Studio where ABBA made their records.

*S:t Erikspalatset* to the right is from 1909 by Dorph & Höög (Victor Dorph och Anders Johan Höög). It was the highest building in Sweden between 1909 and 1924.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

wolkenkrabber said:


> i've always loved this building! i always take an extra glance at it when i pass it!
> 
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7031/birkastan016.jpg


Me too! I always liked it a lot. Your eyes kinda get drawn to it when you walk by.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Great buildings, nice colours. Can't wait to go to Stockholm, from 9 till 13 august me and my parents will visit the city. Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Just a few pictures of S:t Eriksplan that ties Birkastan and Atlas together
and then some of S:t Eriksgatan.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

A bit cloudy today! 
Went to some nice areas but I don't know if I should post them or not or perhaps I should return to those areas on a more sunny day, don't know yet!

Well any way I'll post some photos taken from cloudy today from the northern part of Birkastan just before Karlbergsvägen and then some from the most western part of Karlbergsvägen up to S:t Eriksgatan.
And then I'll have to think about what to do with the other ones.

*More Birkastan*




























*Karlbergsvägen*


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

What the heck cloudy or not I'll post them!

*Röda Begen* (The Red mountains)

Are located between Karlbergsvägen, Norrbackagatan, Gävlegatan and S:t Eriksgatan.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome photos of Stockholm  thanks for sharing


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Boscorelli said:


>


Ah, I love this street. It's very atmospheric.

Nice thread, Bosco!  :cheers:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Very nice, keep on posting! kay:


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Thanks! 

Some more from yesterday. 
This time from Gävlegatan and Vanadisplan, northeast of Röda Bergen. 
And some from Torsgatan which splits Röda bergen into two parts.

*Gävlegatan*

I really love this building


















Gävlegatan leads up to Vanadisplan









*Vanadisplan*
































































*Torsgatan*

The Northern part of this long street leading up to where Tors torn will be built and the Norra station area.














































Street ending at Torsplan where the Norra station area will be built and hopefully where Tors torn will rise high!


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Sideshow_Bob said:


> Ah, I love this street. It's very atmospheric.
> 
> Nice thread, Bosco!  :cheers:


I love it to. 

Bosco awesome pictures. They show how beautiful Stockholm is!


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Birkastan is a really beautiful area, I haven't really explored it at all on my own though (yet). Good job with the pics!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Destination Sankt Johannes Church! *

I usually call this area Johanessplan but I'm not sure if the whole area goes under that name or if it's just a part.
Anyway it is a very calm area in a very central and busy part of Stockholm.


I got there from Hötorget underground station and then:

*Malmskillnadsgatan*

Up that street









A quick look to the right









A quick look to the left









forward kinda









A little bit to the right









Even more to the right









Eh?









A quick look to the right









A quick look to the left










Looking back! Confused!









Still confused









Even more confused









Really confused









ah









A quick look to the right









A quick look to the left









Forward









And there it is


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice update mate! :happy:


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Thanks! 

---


Johanessplan and Sankt Johaness church and the houses that compleatly surround the church and cemetary. 
This is one of my favorite places!
































































The french school


















Stairs down to Regeringsgatan


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Last post for today!
Hope it's not too much for you?
This is too fun basically, both taking photos and then posting them!

While walking towards Sankt Johannes church I mad a little detour and fallowed this path:


----------



## mjoks007 (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures!

Stockholm is so beautiful and dense:drool:


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

I love this church it is so beautiful and elegant.
In my top 5 churches I have visited, and I have visited over 100


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Yes it is beautiful!

I tried to take a photo from inside the church, but they turned out too dark.
I wasn't even sure if one was allowed to take photos from inside the church, but no one was around so I took a few shots that unfortunately failed!


----------



## Slavic Warrior (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't like it!


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Boscorelli said:


> ^^
> 
> Yes it is beautiful!
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't you be allowed. Its not like it's a top secret place. 
You can't take photos of military facilities and that is it.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^



I don't know it just didn't feel right and by some *divine* intervention it didn't work 



Slavic Warrior said:


> I don't like it!


No those type of churches are not everyones cup of tea, but I really like those brick churches.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Engelbrektskyrkan and Lärkstan*
is located on Östermalm

*The Engelbrekt church* 
from 1914 by architect Lars Israel Wahlman

































































*Lärkstan*

Lärka means lark and in stockholm slang lärka means prostitute. 
Before this area was built in the early 1900s prostitutes used to be located here, hence Lärkstan or the Lark city.
Lärkstan on Östermalm is bordering Vasastan and is located between Odengatan, Valhallavägen, Karlavägen and Uggleviksgatan.

























































































































































































































The German School


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Didn't take any pictures today, but the other day while late for a meating I still managed to take a few shots while heading down Klara Norra Kyrkogata for that meating. 

*Klara Norra Kyrkogata*

Some of what is left of old Klara up to the Klara Church flanked by it's 1960s buildings. 
Most of old Klara was torn down and replaced by other larger buidings during the 1960s!

Klara Norra Kyrko gata used to be the porn street of Stockholm, but nothing is left of that sin nowdays!



















A look to the left up at Apelbergsgatan









More of Apelbergsgatan









Continuing on Norra Klara Kyrkogata



























A look to the right down Mäster Samuelsgatan









A look to the left up Mäster Samuelsgatan









Klara Church flanked by the 1960s









Not the best quality of the pictures, sorry about that!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Barnhusbron*

Pictures taken today from Barnhusbron which is a bridge to goes over Klara sjö between Vasastan and Kungsholmen.

The pictures are quite big and if they are too big I can change them to the same size as the first one? But I kinda liked them this big size!
I actually made the big ones half the size already!


----------



## mjoks007 (Aug 23, 2008)

Its here "veste city" will be built, right? I can just imagine the new waterfront along the "river" with small brigdes across it


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Yes the tracks in both directions will be built over, all the way from the central station area up to Karlberg.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Eriksberg*

Sunday morning walk around the Eriksberg area of Östermalm.

The Eriksberg park below Timmermansorden palace and the Eriksberg area









House to the left of the park


















From the park you can see up to Johannes church 









But it's not up that way to Johannes! It's up that way to Eriksberg!

















































































Timmermansordern palace









Come on! Down this way!









Look back up!









Further down!









Halt! Stop! Look back!









Then look down Lodgatan on the right side while heading down the street









Then contue down Eriksbergsgatan a bit then look back up to where the stairs where









Then down again just to turn left









And up this way!









Walk above the street just walked down









Look bak!









Continue forward on Eriksbergsgatan and back down the same way as earlier









Down there is where the stairs where early on













































Look down Stenbocksgatan and Humlegården park!









Look back up!









Continue down Eriksbergsgatan!



























Nice corner!









Iversonsgatan and Humlegården park









Down the last bit of Erikbergsgatan although acctually look up!









The Eriksberg walk ends when arriving at Birger Jarlsgatan









There you have it! The Eriksberg walk!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

I'm enjoying this thread very much!! Interestingly, that streets looks very empty on most of your pics (and I like that too, love this calm feeling). You even step out on the middle of street and take view from there! I would love if I could do that in Riga...


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Thank you!

I like the calm feeling too but I must be honest and say that I usually wait out people to get out of my picture, the same goes for cars. 
And most pictures are taken in the morning.
I see this thread as more of a building thread than a city life one, although I have plain city life photos ocassionally.

And about standing in the middle of the street, most often it is on the stop part for the walker in the middle of the street, if it's not a street for only walkers or a tiny street with not much traffic.
Or I simply quickly jump out on the street!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great new ones!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry people!

Edit: 
Again pressed submit reply instead of post preview:nuts:
And this after just a few images of my post below
Anyway the post is below and no where else


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*The picturesque parts of Söder *
Part one

*Malmgårdsvägen*
district Södermalm
Pictures taken the day before yesterday

The walks starts with a beautiful house at the corner of Katarina Bangata and Ljusterögatan
Take the street to the right up Ljusterögatan 








Yes the house on Katarina Bangata are lower down than I went on that street yesterday 

And you'll end up here looking back down Ljusterögatan









Turn a bit









Move back a bit









Turn some more









And more









And even more looking up the other side of Ljusterögatan









Now turn back looking up Malmgårdsvägen our destination street









Move out a bit









And some more









Get back on the right side of the street and move up some









Look back









Turn and look up the street









Move out some









Head up the street









Some more









Even more









Look back down the streeet









Turn and head up the street









But why not look down again just in case









Turn around and head up the street









*But that is too far!* Turn around and look in through the door at the inner yard









Have a peek









Turn some to the right









Turn some more to the right and see the street house from the inner yard side









Head out on the street again and move up on it









Turn to the left and look at the other side of the street









Look down that side of the street









Turn to the right and look down the street









Closer









Move back some









Turn to the right and look up Lilla Mejtensgränd









Look closer at a red house









Move back and turn to look down at Malmgårdsvägen









And turn to the right to look down Ringvägen opposit LillaMejtensgränd









Turn and move up Malmgårdsvägen along the read fence. *Peek over it!*









Continue up the Street and have a look at Sofia church 









Continue walking up by the red fence and find a tiny red house









Look down the street









Continue up the street and get to the other side of Renstiernas gata and look back









End of part one of the picturesque parts of Söder


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

FREKI said:


> Great new ones!


Thank you Freki!


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Beautiful pictures again! Some parts remember me of Prague!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*The picturesque parts of Söder *
Part two

*Nytorget*
District of Södermalm
Pictures also taken the day before yesterday 

So the last walk ended here









Turn a bit to the left and look up Renstiernas gata









Move up a bit and look down Malmgårdsvägen in the middle (Well of what you can see of it)









Turn around to the right and walk through the small park









Untill one ends up at Nytorget









Look to the right









move up a bit and look back the street









Move up sideways and keep looking back









Turn compleatly and look back










Turn to the left and look up the street a bit









Move up the street









Some more









Turn to the right









Move up Nytorget 









Turn around to have a look down the street









Turn right to look over to the other side









Turn right again and look up the street









look down a bit









Turn more









Turn compleatly around and move up towards Skånegatan









But stop just before Skånegatan to look to the left and find the park









Look down again for the last time









Turn around and move up and look to the right up Skånegatan









And to the left down Skånegatan and head down that way









After a short bit look to the left at the park









Head down to the Skånegatan and Nytorgsgatan crossing and look up Skånegatan









Turn to the left and look up Nytorgsgatan









Turn yet again to the left and look down Skånegatan









And yet again to the left to look down the other side of Nytorget 









Walk down Nytorget and look up the street









Turn to the right and look at the park









Back a little 









Turn to the left and look at Närkesgatan









Turn back and move up to Skånegatan again and keep walking up that street









Untill you reach Renstiernas gata then turn around look down Skånegatan and wait for the picturesque parts of Söder part three


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*The picturesque parts of Söder * 
Part three

*Vita Bergen and Sofia church*
District of Södermalm
Pictures taken tuesday like the other picturesque ones

Not a follow the street post! 
Just walk around up there!

This is where it all ended at the last post but it doesn't have to! Just turn around!









And head over the street of Rensiernas gata over to those stairs









Follow those german girls up the stairs









Just walk around up there









Look back a little









Look up












































































































































































Start heading down









Stage for free outdoor concerts and theater all summer


















Strange









Down those stairs









And eventually end up here once again









And yet again have a look at this house









And now somehow find your way to Renstiernas gata and look up! 


















That is the end of the picturesque parts of Söder for me this time


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*From Wahrendorff around Berzeli to Wallenberg*

A walk up Wahrendorffsgatan up to Berzeli park and around the square

*Wahrendorffsgatan*
Wednesday two days ago

Start at Kungsträdgården looking up Wahrendorffsgatan









Move closer









Turn to the right to look at the corner building









Turn a bit more to the right to look down Kungsträdgårdsgatan









Turn to the left and look at the left corner house









Look up Kungsträdgårdsgatan to the left









Now move up Wahrendorffsgatan









Have a look to the right









Turn some more









And look back at Kungsträdgården









Turn to the right









And some more









Head up the street









Up to the corner









Keep moving









Turn to the left









Look back









Back up the street









And turn around and find yourself in Berzeli park









*Berzeli Park*

Now turn to the right









Look a bit close at that house









Turn more to the right and look down the street









Look to the right through the park









Use your good eye









Look to the right again









Turn around and move up Berzeli park









More of the park itself to the right









Move forward









Have a look back









Turn around and keep moving









Look to the right









Move up and turn to the left to look at Berns









Turn some









Look in over the park









Turn back again 









Look up the street towards Norrmalmstorg









Turn to the left and look down Näckströmsgatan









Turn back and move up towards Normalmstorg









And stumble into the change of the royal guard on their way to the castle from the royal stables



























Look down Hamngatan to the right









And towards Norrmalmstorg to the left









Head down Hamngatan to the right









And have a look at the Hallwylska palace









Opposit the Hallwylska palace is the park









Keep moving down Hamngatan









Some more









Even more









Keep moving









And find your self at Nybroplan infront of the Royal dramatic theatre









Look around









Now turn around and move into the park









Keep moving









The man Berzeli himself well sorta









Look back through the park









Turn some









Start heading out









But have a look to the right first









After heading out look back









Then turn to the right and look out over Nybrokajen









Turn to the right and look at the monument in the memory of Raoul Wallenberg located at Raoul Wallenbergs torg









Look some more









And Raoul Wallenbergs torg is the end of this walk


----------



## Adamovich-STHLM (Feb 2, 2008)

Good work. 
But i can`t remember my hometown really be that empty of people.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Havn't you read what I've written above?


----------



## Adamovich-STHLM (Feb 2, 2008)

oops!
sorry. I blame the beautiful pictures for taking all my attention.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

That's alright!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*From Berzeli park to the palaces at Blasieholmstorg*


*Arsenalsgatan and Blasieholmstorg*
District of Norrmalm
Blasieholmstorg is not located on Blasiholmen as one might think since the start of Blasieholmen is Stallgatan where the square finishes

Remember being here?









Staring up at this house?









Well head up that way









And have a peek in at Arsenalsgatan









Some more









Look to your left









And step out a bit to see more









Turn to the right 









And head up Arsenalsgatan 









Look around a bit









While moving









A bit more









It's close to the square now









Some final steps









Look up at Stora sällskapet which is a club for gentlemen









Turn to the right to look down Arsenalsgatan towards Kungsträdgården









Use the good eye









Turn around and look at the Douglaska palace from the 1670s









Look down Arsenalsgatan to the left of the palace









Turn around to see the square with the Fersenska palace to the centre right









Turn to the left









And back a bit to see one of the two horses on each short side of the square









Back some more









And there are some modern statues on the square too









Take a closer look at one of the two horse statues which is a copy of the horses found in Venice at St Mark's Square









Look up the square









And Look to the right to take a closer look at the Fersenska palace which oldest parts are from 1634. Ever heard of Axel von Fersen? Marie Antoinettes lover. The palace bears his family name.









The Palace has got an inner yard and then it looks like this from the other side facing the water, the walk will eventually end up on stallgatan to the right









Turn back to have a look down the square









Turn to the right









And more to the right to have a look at the Hornska palace from the 1600s









Move up the square









And turn around to have a look back down the square









Walk backwards a bit and look at the second horse on this side of the square









Turn to the right and look down Stallgatan and Nybroviken at the end









A bit closer









Turn to the right and look down Blasieholmsgatan









A bit more to the right to see the sign of what used to be the Royal hotel nowdays the back of Grand hotel









Turn some more to the right to look down Stallgatan 









And turn around to have a look at the Bååtska palace built between 1662–1669 









Look closer









Walk down backwards









Turn around and walk down Stallgatan









A bit longer with the Fersenska palace we saw earlier just visible on the right side









And end up having the royal castle on the other side of the water


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing shots! :cheers:


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you for those awesome pics, Boscorelli! 
Stockholm is so perfect... :drool:
I started beeing more interested in Sweden after I read Stieg Larson!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great shots. Great city. I like the minimalism of the architecture.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos, thx:cheers: Stockholm is just gorgeous...


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

To all of you: thank you very much !


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*A walk around two islands*
Skeppsholmen and Kastellholmen
Part 1

*Skeppsholmen*
The western part of the island

Start from Södra Blasieholmen and have a look at the royal castle on the other side of the water









Turn a bit to the left and see some of the old town and some of the heights of Södermalm









Turn some more to the left and discover a ship and decide to go there









Start moving over the Skeppsholms bridge to the island of Skeppsholmen to get there 









When on the middle of the bridge turn to the left and have a look towards Strandvägen on Östermalm









Look to the right









Keep moving









Look to the left with the skeppsholms church up on the hill









And turn right and find yourself on the island of Skeppsholmen 
The building up on the hill is Gamla Amiralitetshuset (The old admiralty house) and there is the ship









But before continuing look to the right and out over the city 









Turn some









Even more









Move closer to the ship









And discover that it nowdays is working as a youth hostel









Turn around and have a look at the The old admiralty house which oldest parts are from 1647 but present exterior from the 1840s









Turn to the right and have a look at hantverkskasernen 









Move up that way









And turn around to have a look back









Turn to the right to look at the Arméns intendenturförråd built 1728-31









Turn around and face the water and walk down to the landing stage









Look to the right









Turn some 









A bit more









Even more









And back away from the landing stage









Turn around and move that way









Look to the left









Use the good eye









Face the water again









Look back 









Move to the edge and do that turn dance again



























Finally keep moving up the shore









That's right that way









Turn to the left









Continue walking









Look to the left









Turn to the right to see a park









Look back









Turn around and look at the island of kastellholmen









Move closer to kastellholmen









But stop before the bridge over to island of Kastellholmen. 








In the distance on another island called Djurgården or Kungliga djurgården ( The animal garden or the Royal animal garden) one can see the Gröna Lund Amusement park.

Stop because we won't be going to Kastellholmen until the next post

So this was the end of the walk of the western part of the island of Skeppsholmen


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

I wanna live there!!!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*A walk around two islands*
Skeppsholmen and Kastellholmen
Part 2

*Kastellholmen*
Tiny island south of Skeppsholmem

Walk over the bridge up to the red brick house









It's the royal ice skating pavillion being renovated









Make your way up the hill to another red brick hose with the name Kastellet and check that the swedish flag is up! It's very important!









Walk out on the cliffs up there and have a look over to the island of Djurgården and the amusement park Gröna Lund









Have alook to the right and another tiny island with the name Beckholmen which houses three dry docks









Turn around and check what the tourists are up to below Kastellet! 
Is the swedish flag still raised? It's very important!









Turn around again and look up at the heights of Söder









Turn a bit to the left and look at Nacka in the distance









Turn some more to the left just to check if they're having any fun









Still some more to the left and towards Östermalm









Get down of the hill on the other side of where you climbed up









Back a bit









Back sideways and look at the end of kastellholmen









Start heading back by the water side to the bridge 









You might wanna have a last look back









Look to you right not to miss catching a climps of the ferry between the old town and Djurgården









And turn some more to the right and head for that bridge









Passing by a second yellow house









Keep walking









With Skeppsholmen in front of you and the old town in the disstance









Turn some to the left to see a bit more before hurrying to cross the bridge to Skeppsholmen









Well ok some more then! But now you really need to cross that bridge!









And end up where this post started looking at the bridge









End of part two of *A walk around two islands*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I like how Stockholm uses its waterfront...even when its very minimal with simple treatment, as long as people have access. Have to visit some day.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*A walk around two island*
Skeppsholmen and Kastellholmen
Part 3

*Skeppsholmen*
The eastern part of the island

When crossing the bridge from Kastellholmen turn to the right and start moving up the east side of Skeppsholmen









It's simply straight forward just keep walking



























Look to the right and see the red building where the swedish war ship Vasa from 1628 is being housed









Keep walking



























To the right Strandvägen









Turn to the left









Keep moving









To the right 









Turn to the left









Keep walking









Turn to the right and have a look at the back of Moderna museet 









Turn to have a look back









Turn around and keep moving forward




































More of Strandvägen


















Turn to the left and move up to the red bricked wall and walk through the gate









peek through the threes



























Keep moving









Look to the right









Look down a bit









Move to the bridge and walk over it to Södra Blasieholmen









While on it look to the right









And Have a look to the left









And end on the bridge realising you forgot to visit the mid section of the island of Skeppsholmen









Head back! 

The end of part three of *A walk around two island*


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*A walk around two island*
Skeppsholmen and Kastellholmen
Part 4

*Skeppsholmen*
The mid part of the island

After returning to the island of Skeppsholmen head up the road instead of going along the water side


















Keep moving









Untill you stumble upon theese strange things donated by Nikki de saint Phalle and Jean Tinguely to Moderna museet in 1971









They are called Paradiset or Le Paradis Fantastique and where made in 1966


















Turn to the left and head up to Moderna museet and walk past the old building









Look to the left and there's Skeppsholmskyrkan









Turn to the right









A bit more to the right and there's Moderna museet and do have lunch at their resturant.









View from the Moderna museet resturant terrace


















Walk out satisfied and full and look down the building 









Look to the left and .. ? He is not dead! Just very very tired! I think! 


















Have a look around the Moderna museet area


















Turn around









Turn to the left and look back









Turn around and walk up 









Skeppsholmskyrkan









Look back









Look forward but decide to stop









And instead head down to the Nikki de saint Phalle stuff and up a hill close by and from up there have a look around









Turn to the right and then decide to it's time to leave Skeppsholmen for this time








Take the buss downtown!

This was the end of *A walk around two island*
No more parts! Finally!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Brilliant sets of photos there mate. Stockholm looks fantastic.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Thank you!
Very nice of you!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Great pics! So much colour..


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Very quaint and well maintained, just how I like it - thank you


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*From Slussen to Fjällgatan*


*Katarinavägen*
District Södermalm


Start at Slussen looking up the way we're heading: up Katarinavägen









Look to the left and up at the Katarinahissen (Katarina elevator)








Great view up there but it is not our destination

Turn to the right









A bit more and start moving









That's the way we are going









Move on









Look up a bit









Move on and spot (if you can) the five times european champion, one time world champion, four time world silver medalist, 
one time world bronze medalist, two times olympic silver medalist and one time bronze medalist (in some sport) 
in the one and same person just ahead of us 









When the street splits take the left one which is still katarinavägen









Before crossing the street look to the left then cross the street









Move up the street 









Look to the left and crash into some peoples lunch









Walk past them and then turn to look back down the street









Turn to the right and look out over some parts of the city




































Then turn around and look up at the heights of Södermalm









Head up the street some more and then look to the right









Keep walking 









While looking out over the city









Look to the right









look to the left while walking up the street



























And to the left while walking up the street



























Arrive where katarinavägen splits the mountain and go to the left









Look down the mountain 









Try to get in but no luck!









Look down again


















Keep Walking









And turn round the corner to finally arrive at Fjällgatan









Where the next post will start


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*On the heights of Södermalm*
Not a look to the left look to the right post

*Fjällgatan*
District of Södermalm

So this post starts where the last ended at the start of Fjällgatan
Just walk up the street and have a look around














































































































































































































































































































































End of post

And you know what? 
Head back down to the start of the street!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## mjx729 (Aug 4, 2009)

great pics


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for posting. It looks very strange to me: everything is so in harmony, even the buildings are of the same height. 

How old are all these buildings on the first page anyway? They look 1890-1930 to me, but I am not sure.


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

I have been living for over 2 years in Stockholm and the centre is very beautiful even though the architecture is a bit boring at times. However, the beauty of Stockholm is its natural setting.

I also have to say that these pictures only show the centre which is a very small part of Stockholm and most of the suburbs ,which were built in the sixties and seventies, are unbelievably boring and exist out of mainly commieblocks. In most of these suburbs there is also nothing to do and there are hardly in local pubs, restaurants, bakers, butchers,...

The only thing you have in some of these suburbs are American style shopping malls without any character or soul.

To sum it up: Stockholm is a beautiful city but unfortunately everything is very concentrated in the city centre.

This is a big difference to e.g. a city like Brussels where every suburb has its own bars, cafés and facilities.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

You are right if you mean that the photos are from within the inner city border, but you are wrong about the pictures being only from the city center, if you think that you don't know Stockholm good enough!  

Most people that visit Stockholm probably never go to the nortern or most western parts of Kungsholmen, Vasastan or Östermalm for instance, that is why I've taken photos there and there will be more of those.

And this thread has just started and there are a lot of the city of Stockholm to cover, but I do plan to get to the suburbs eventually!
So don't you worry! 

And not all suburbs are commie blocks, perhaps you need to travel more in Stockholm than I suppose you have, but many unfortunately are, just like the very city centre of Stockholm has it's 60's part.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

VelesHomais said:


> Thanks for posting. It looks very strange to me: everything is so in harmony, even the buildings are of the same height.
> 
> How old are all these buildings on the first page anyway? They look 1890-1930 to me, but I am not sure.


That's correct! 
That is the time period for that part of the island of Kungsholmen and Birkastan.


----------



## Balth (Jul 21, 2006)

An absolute lifesaver of a thread. Living abroad it's great for whenever you get a bit homesick.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Mäster Mikaels gata*
District of Södermalm

The last post started where this one will start too:
Looking up Fjällgatan










But turn around and see those stairs which lead us up to what also used to be Fjällgatan









Before Renstiernas gata to the left









And Katarinavägen to the right split Fjällgatan and the mountain into two parts









Head over the street and up those stairs









Have a look back at fjällgatan while moving up the stairs









And up there Fjällgatan continues
Well not really! 
Since the street is split this part now goes under the name Mäster Mikaels gata









Have a look to the right









Up the street









To the left









Then start walking up the street









Well get up on the little higher part to the right first









And have a look around



























Another peek to the right









Now start walking up the street













































Have a look back down the street









Turn around and move up the street


















Anather look down the street









Turn around and look left down Nytorgsgatan









Look up Mäster Mikaels gatan up to the Katarina Church









Look right down Glasbruksgatan









Go down that way to the red house









To what I suppose must be the tiniest house in Stockholm?









That's the end of this post


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Vincedem said:


> I have been living for over 2 years in Stockholm and the centre is very beautiful even though the architecture is a bit boring at times. However, the beauty of Stockholm is its natural setting.
> 
> I also have to say that these pictures only show the centre which is a very small part of Stockholm and most of the suburbs ,which were built in the sixties and seventies, are unbelievably boring and exist out of mainly commieblocks. In most of these suburbs there is also nothing to do and there are hardly in local pubs, restaurants, bakers, butchers,...
> 
> ...


It's a shame that Stockholm has so many commie suburbs but the reality in the 1940s and 1950s after the war was that the city still had large slums and they had to get rid of them somehow. And these new commie developments were when newly built a major step up in lifestandards.

Simple things like central heating, running water, bathrooms and modern kitchens were unheard of for a large percentage of the city population. In fact my mother grew up in one if those turn of the century buildings in a middle class area during the 1950s and 60s and they had to share a comunal bathroom/washroom located on the yard with all the other tenants. This didn't change until the 1970s.


----------



## Rick S (Jun 27, 2009)

*stockholm*

seems to be a concrete jungle...at least it is colourful!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

It is not a concrete jungle, there are a lot of parks and water and islands and even the worlds first national city park, which is quite large.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Up to the square and down from the square *
A walk up Nybrogatan to Östermalmstorg and down Sibyllegatan

*Nybrogatan*
District of Östermalm

Start at Nybroplan and head up Nybrogatan to the left of the Royal dramatic theatre


















Have a closer look at the Royal dramatic theather









Look to the right down Strandvägen









And to the left up Birger Jarlsgatan









Move up Nybrogatan


















Look to the right down Almlöfsgatan









And to the left down Smålandsgatan









Continue up Nybrogatan


















Look at the left corner house









And at the right corner house









And look down Riddargatan to the right









And to the left up Riddargatan









Then keep moving up the street


















Turn around and have a look back down Nybrogatan









Then turn around again and continue up the street









And soon turn around again









And walk backwards over to the other side









Then turn around and keep walking



























Almost at the square now









Look to the right









Some more down one side of the Östermalmstorg square









*Östermalmstorg*

Look around the square



























Have a look down Humlegårdsgatan









Up Nybrogatan




































What the...?


















Turn around









Have a look up Storgatan









Turn around and look back









Turn to the left and look down Sibyllegatan









Walk down and look to the right








* 
Sibyllegatan*

Turn to the left and start moving down Sibyllegatan









Look to the left









Walk over to the other side of the street and keep moving down the street


















Over to the other side again









And cross the street again to peak through the gate









Then keep moving down Sibyllegatan









Keep crossing the street like a crazy person and look back up the street a bit









Look down the street









Over to the other side and keep going









Look to the right









Keep moving









Why not all of a sudden decide to look back up the street









Turn around and look down at the house where you wanna have the apartment at the top floor









Look to the left









Look to the right down Riddargatan









Turn and look up Sibyllegatan









Move over to the other side of the street and keep looking up Nybrogatan









Turn to the left and yet again look down Riddargatan









A bit more to the left and look down Sibyllegatan









Even more to the left and down Riddargatan









Head down Sibyllegatan 









Look to the right down Almlöfsgatan









Look back up Sibyllegatan









turn around and keep moving down









Look to the left









Turn to the right down Sibyllegatan









Turn to the left and look at the building where Princess Madeleine has an appartment, behind that building is the Royal stables









And look down Väpnargatan









Turn even more to the left and look up Sibyllegatan and musikmuseet









Turn around and walk the last bit of Sibyllegatan and look to the right down at the Royal dramatic theather









Turn to the left and look out over Nybroviken









A bit more to the left and there is Strandvägen









And so this post ends


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

i visited stockholm for the first time last month, actually! what an amazing place!!

best city in Scandinavia for sure!! i miss it already 

great pics, people.


----------



## Finkelstein21 (Jul 28, 2009)

characterful buildings, cozy cafes, clean streets, beautiful people. stockholm is great.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

gincan said:


> *It's a shame that Stockholm has so many commie suburbs *but the reality in the 1940s and 1950s after the war was that the city still had large slums and they had to get rid of them somehow. And these new commie developments were when newly built a major step up in lifestandards.
> 
> Simple things like central heating, running water, bathrooms and modern kitchens were unheard of for a large percentage of the city population. In fact my mother grew up in one if those turn of the century buildings in a middle class area during the 1950s and 60s and they had to share a comunal bathroom/washroom located on the yard with all the other tenants. This didn't change until the 1970s.


It is a big shame.

And it is even a bigger shame that there is nothing to do in these areas. There´s no cosyness or anything near that.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Please this is just a *photo thread *and feel free to comment the photos I've put here, be it good or bad, but if you wan't a disscussion about the Stockholm suburbs, please create a thread in the Nordic & Baltic forum or something, where I'm sure a lot of people would like to take part in a discussion about that, including me  

This thread is about the photos I've taken on my city walks so please respect that, trash them if you like, I'm no photographer so please go ahead!  

But this thread is about the photos I've taken and nothing else. 

Thank you!

*Edit*: Link to the Nordic & Baltic

Nordic & Baltic


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! :shocked:

OT:

Regarding quality of suburbs in Stockholm there are some fantastic examples:

Danderyd
Bromma
Lidingö
Saltsjöbaden
Sollentuna
Täby
Nacka
Hässelby (Villastad)
Skogås
Mälarhöjden
etc.

They are the richest of course but stunningly beautiful
and especially so in the areas close to the water.
Nice big houses, hills, parks, lakes, streams, etc.
With not that many "commie blocks" about.
I´ll post you some pics later on.


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

Embrace57 said:


> ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! :shocked:
> 
> OT:
> 
> ...


Im sorry but a young person/couple never can affort an apartment in these areas. Most of these areas are very posh and fancy. And again there´s no markets, bars, nightlife in these suburbs.

But I´m gonna stop discussing about this in this topic.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

* Strandvägen*
District of Östermalm

Not a look to the left look to the right post
Just a walk up and down Strandvägen and the water side










The Yellow house is where Ingrid Bergman was born and grew up











































































































































































Strandvägen continues down that way but I'm not going there


















Bridge over to Djurgården in the background











































































































































































And just end by Nybroviken and take it easy


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Strandvägen, Stockholm, Sweden, Scandinavia, Europa, Milky Way, Universe...
is without a doubt THE nicest street ever made to walk on! :cheers:


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

I AM SO PROUD TO BE A TRUE STOCKHOLMER! :banana:


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*From palace to castle*
A walk from the The Hereditary Prince's Palace to the Royal castle

Start by standing at Gustav Adolfs torg looking to the right down Fredsgatan and the short side of The Hereditary Prince's Palace 









Turn to the left and look down towards the Royal castle and walk down that way infront of The Hereditary Prince's Palace 









Turn around and have a look back at the palace built between 1783 and 1794 which now is housing the Ministry for Foreign Affairs.









Turn to the left and look down Strömgatan









Look to the left and there is the swedish parlament









Walk down Strömgatan









Have a look to the left









Keep walking









And walk past the Sagerska palace which is the swedish prime ministers recidence and unlike 10 downing street you can pass by it









Look to the left and a man fishing infront of the swedish parlament









Continue walking down Strömgatan









Have a look at Rosenbad which house the Prime Minister's Office and the Government Chancellery 









Turn to the right and look down Drottninggatan









Turn more to the right and have a look back down Strömgatan









Turn a bit to the right 









Back a bit









Turn to the right and see the gate between the two house of parlament









Turn to the right and head through the gate









Walk through it









Arrive at Mynttorget below the castle









Look to the left









And to the right to see some more of the Royal castle









Turn to the right and keep walking









Look to the right









Look straight ahead towards the start of Västerlånggatan









Turn to the left









Look up









Back some and walk towards the castle









And head up the stairs









At the top of the stairs look to the right









Then turn to the left and head in that way









Further in that way









Oh there's a crowd









And even more









Climb everywhere you can









Me I wanna see the castle









But it's a bit hard









What are they all waiting for









Oh! I see!









That's it! I'm leaving! That way!









*You there!*









Who cares! Keep moving and have a look to the right









Look back some









Then walk out to the Castles inner yard and get surprised by a cafe there! Don't like that!









Turn around to see people running to catch the changing of the guards









Decide to leave through that door!









And here ends this post


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Simply beautiful. Stockholm looks better than ever and some of those buildings are just amazing! Looks like a lot of tourism there at the moment as well which is good.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*From Slottsbacken to Stortorget*

After getting out of the castle and arriving at Slottsbacken









Turn to the left









Have a look back









Look to the left up Slottsbacken









Turn to the right then back out









Watch out for the horses









Back some more then look up Slottsbacken









Turn around and have a look down









Look to the right down Bollhusgränd









Turn some more and look at the Tessinska palace built between 1694-1700 nowadays recidence to the Stockholm county governor









Walk past the Tessinska palace 









And have a look to the left at the finnish church built between 1648-1653 used as a church since 1725









Walk to its short end









And have a quick peak in at its back garden


















Head back









Turn to the left



























Relax by the obelsik 









Have a closer look at Storkyrkan where there will be a royal wedding in june next year. Oldest parts from the 13th century.









Look to the right









Turn to the left


















Have a closer look at the Axel Oxenstiernas palace built 1668- only part of a bigger planned palace complex never realised









Head down that way









Look to the right









Head down Storkyrkobrinken a bit









Look to the right









Turn left









Turn around and look up













































And down









Move back up the street and head down that way




































Look to the left









Keep moving









Look to the right









Turn around


















Look back down the street


















Turn around and enter Stortorget and have a look around






























































































































Have something for tea









The end of this post


----------



## wolkenkrabber (Nov 21, 2003)

neat thread! you're really walking around in most areas!

one of the photos you have taken was taken just outside my friends window. lol


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Really? I hope I didn't peak too much into his window!


----------



## nordisk celt83 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Bosorcelli,

Have been meaning to compliment you're rather comprehensive shots of Stockholm.
They're pretty amazing, and always worth a glimpse at. I've only been in Sweden three times, and was pretty unlucky with the weather on each ocassion, so it's great to see Sunny Stockholm in all its glory.
It's def one of my fav cities, and it's great to see you getting out and about the capital!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

gincan said:


> It's a shame that Stockholm has so many commie suburbs but the reality in the 1940s and 1950s after the war was that the city still had large slums and they had to get rid of them somehow. And these new commie developments were when newly built a major step up in lifestandards.
> 
> Simple things like central heating, running water, bathrooms and modern kitchens were unheard of for a large percentage of the city population. In fact my mother grew up in one if those turn of the century buildings in a middle class area during the 1950s and 60s and they had to share a comunal bathroom/washroom located on the yard with all the other tenants. This didn't change until the 1970s.



Wow, I am amazed at how much Warsaw and Stockholm have in common except natural setting - beautiful core ringed by commie blocks although newer nigh rise developments in Warsaw are quite nice. Also, surprised to read that housing standards were about the same in Warsaw and Stockholm after the war. Anyway, I am planning to take the ferry from Gdansk to Stockholm next summer. Looking forward to it.

Your photography is absolutely superb and really shows Stockholm at its best. I've seen photos of places I know are beautiful that make these places look unattractive, but your photos of made even the less spectacular areas of Stockholm look dramatic and lively.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Thank you! 

Stockholm really is a summer city so it's a good decision to get here during the summertime!

Next year however I would avoid 19th of june!

Well unless you like it when a city is packed with people and it most likely will be over-packed with people at that date next year.

The crown princess Victoria of Sweden will marry Daniel Westling at that date and well I suspect crowds and crowds and crowds of people in the city of Stockholm.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Up Hornsgatspuckeln!*
District of Södermalm

Start at the corner of Götgatan and Hornsgatan









Look to the left up Götgatan 









Turn right and look up Hornsgatan









Move up Hornsgatan looking to the right









Keep moving while looking to the right









Stop and head over to the other side of the street









Move up the street on this side









Keep walking and you'll reach the start of Hornspuckeln where the street goes up the hill









Keep moving with the Maria church ahead to the left









Have a look to the right down Pustergränd









Turn to the right and look back down Hornsgatan









Turn around and move up Hornsgatspuckeln









Keep moving with Hornsgatspuckeln on the right side of the fence 









Look to the right









Keep moving



























Look to the right up Maria Trappgränd









Look to the right back down Hornsgatspuckeln









Turn around and head up the street













































Look to the right up Bellmansgatan









Look to the right back down the Hornsgatspuckeln









Turn to the right and look down Bellmansgatan on the other side of Hornsgatan









Look to the right up Hornsgtan









Move over to the stairs









And have a look back









Turn around and move down the street































































Head over the street to Mariatorget









Turn around and look back up at Hornsgatspuckeln from below









And end by the Mariatorget corner


----------



## Biesiada (Mar 7, 2009)

wonderfull. the best in northern europe :yes:


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*A walk around Mariatorget *
District island of Södermalm

I suppose a somewhat smaller post than usual

Head over the street and have a walk around the square




































Never saw this happening while taking the photo! :lol:






































































































































































































And end having walked around the square


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

The most extensive and wonderful Stockholm thread ever made! :cheers:
Venice of the north in all it´s summer glory! :banana:


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Great thread, I hope to see more pictures soon!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the friendly words!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Further walks on the island of Södermalm*

Look up Brännkyrkagatan but don't go that way









Look to the left up Pustergränd but don't go that way either









Turn around and move down a bit and then move up Bastugatan to the left









Keep moving









Look to the right









Look to the left









Look back down Bastugatan









Turn around and look up Bastugatan









Turn around









Move over to the other side of the square









Look a bit to the right









Turn right and move up Pryssgränd









Turn around and look down the street









Turn around and look up


















Move up the street









Keep moving









Turn around









Back a bit and head over to that bridge









And look to the right down from the bridge









Turn to the left and walk up the bridge









Walk out on the bridge to the right









Look down









Turn to the right









Turn even more to the right and walk over to Maria hissen









Turn to the right and look down









Turn to the right and have a look at that buildings quite high up front door









Turn to the right and head up Bellmansgatan









Have a look back down the street









Walk backwards down the street









Turn to the left and look down Brännkyrkagatan









Move closer









Start walking



























Look to the left









Look to the right









Have a look back down Brännkyrkagatan









Move backwards



























Turn around and keep walking down the street









Turn around again and end up having a look up Brännkyrkagatan









End of this post


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Amazing new Stockholm pictures at the beginning of this brazilian thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951126


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Boscorelli...PERFECT thread!! :drool:

thanks for showing us Stockholm like you do


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

Embrace57 said:


> The most extensive and wonderful Stockholm thread ever made! :cheers:
> Venice of the north in all it´s summer glory! :banana:


Isnt that Bruges? Or Saint-Petersburg?

Edit:

The term Venice of the North refers to various cities in northern Europe that contain canals, comparing them to Venice, Italy which is renowned for its canals.

Amsterdam 
Birmingham[1] 
Bornholm[2] 
Bruges 
Giethoorn 
Haapsalu 
Maryhill 
Saint Petersburg 
Stockholm 
Wroclaw


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

this city is an archipielago very nice


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Vincedem said:


> Isnt that Bruges? Or Saint-Petersburg?



The term is *Nordens Venedig *which means *Venice of the Nordics *and that means the five nordic countries. 
It's a term based on the fact that stockholm is built on 14 islands with an archipealogy of 30.000 islands. 

Edit:

Nothing compares to Venice really! Nowhere in the world!

Although Stockholm, Bruges and Stetersburg are fantastic on there own!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Embrace57 said:


> Amazing new Stockholm pictures at the beginning of this brazilian thread:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951126


Thanks for that link!
Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Boscorelli said:


> Thanks for that link!
> Fantastic pictures!


Indeed!
Almost as good as yours!


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

I was there for a week, yesterday I came back by plane. Very nice city. Clean, aestethic - every nation should learn this from Sweds  Gamla Stan is charming place. I love atmosphere there, and some shops are really wicked and wonderful 
What I liked the most were people. Very open, kind and well-mannered.

For sure that was not my last time in Stockholm


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW, SO BEAUTIFUL! =-0)


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

This Stockholm thread isn't dead! 
I just thought I'd let you know that with a mini update.
I havn't had the time to update it but when winter comes later this year I'll probably feel the need to look back to this summer with some further photos!
But for now just a couple of pictures of the royal castle facing Skeppsbron.

Pass the water coming out of the castle and head up the stairs ahead









Have a look at the castles west yard 









Look a bit to the right









And a bit to the left and what is he looking at?









A tourist with a crown









Turn to the right and head down the stairs and find more water coming out of the castle at the other end









The end of a very tiny mini update!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*An Old Town walk on Prästgatan (The Priest Street) Part II*

Prästgatan runs along what used to be Stockholm first defence wall.

Pictures taken by Boscorelli on July 14th

Start where the last post ended and notice something at the left corner 









It is a 1000 year old rune stone that someone has used as filling material and an canon placed there during the 1600's.









Turn to the left and look back at the part of Prästgatan which was posted in the last post









Then turn around and start walking on Prästgatan


















Keep walking


















Turn around and look back









Then turn around again and walk down to Tyska Brinken


















Look down to the right on Tyska Brinken









Look up to the left on Tyska Brinken and covered up is the German church (Tyska Kyrkan)









Turn right a bit and start walking up what once was called Tyska Prästgatan (The German Priest Street)









Turn around and look back









Turn around again and move up Prästgatan



























Look back a bit









The German church









Turn around and walk up Prästgatan









Look back









Turn around again









To the left Tyska Stallplan









Turn more to the left and the whithe school is the Estonian school and the red is the Nicolai School









Turn even more to the left and see the building where painter Karl Larsson was born









A bit more to the left and walk up there









And look down the narrowest street in the Stockholm (90cm) Mårten Trotzigs gränd









Look to the right 









Turn around and there is the last part of Prästgatan









Go down that part









To the right Österlånggatan









Look to the left









And end the walk on Prästgatan looking back up the street









That was the end of this walk on Prästgatan


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*A walk in the Old town *

Been to lazy uploading the pictures I took this summer but I will try to upload what's left to upload.

This walk starts from one of the pictures in the earlier posted thread, but in that post the walk continued down to the right on the picture. Now lets walk up Tyska Stallplan instead.

Walk up Tyska Stallplan


















Turn around and look back









Turn to the right and walk up Svartmangatan


















Reach the square









Look up Själagårdsgatan to the right of the square









Get over to the other side of the square and turn around and look back a bit


















Turn around and head up Svartmangatan









Look to the right just before leaving the square









Keep walking on Svartmangatan









Look to the right up Tyska Skolgränd









Turn to the right and look back down to the square









Turn around and continue walking on Svartmangatan


















Look to the left down Tyska Brinken









Turn right and look up Svartmangatan









Turn some more to the right and look up Kindstugatan









Some more to the right









More to the right and look back down Svartmangatan









Turn around and continue walking on Svartmangatan



























Reach Stortorget









End this walk by having a look at the Swedish Academy building and the Nobel Museum


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice pics, thanks again!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great stuff! Got any of Stockholm in autumn? That would surely look lovely.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

AMAZING! Can't wait for the next batch!!!! :banana:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

One of the most impressive threads ever created here and anywhere!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice new shots Bosco


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Boscorelli said:


> Reach Stortorget


The red building is The House Of Schantz (Schantzska Huset) from 1650:

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schantzska_huset

Von Schantz is the family name on my father´s mother´s side tracing
back to Johan Eberhard Schantz who was born in Germany in 1614
and moved to Sweden and later became the secretary of 
king Karl X Gustav:

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johan_Eberbard_Schantz


----------



## freemail (Mar 4, 2011)

"From the back streets and open cafes" are often very beautiful to my eyes. 

Pls come and come again those nice shots.  :drool: :cheers:


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*A sunday on Södermalm*

Just a few pictures from today. 

I havn't started my usual photo walks of Stockholm this year yet but here are a few pictures.

What is left of a few buildings from the 1700's on Hornsgatan.



























When crossing the bridge from Södermalm to Liljeholmen today I saw people having a nice time in the sun.


















A soft start with quite a small update!


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Stockholm is such a lovely city. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Summer is back in Stockholm with full glorious cloudless sunshining force and that´s an unbeatable feeling! :cheers2:
Keep em coming B! kay:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Finally! Bosco decides the weather is good enough to start taking photos again! Fantastic shots as usual. I look forward to seeing more.


----------

